# Trim tilt motor corrosion hack?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Spray with CorrosionX after every trip AFTER washing and letting it dry. 
Helpful tip for people with T/T corrosion already happening- apply TefGel to the rusty areas and it won’t wash off or rust any further as long as it’s not under the paint.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Had to replace mine twice on B2 Beavertail when I had it. It was an Evinrude ETEC though. It was an easy to find part and not very pricey. A lot of places stocked them. This suggested to me that it was/is a common problem. It was easier the second time around. Hopefully Smackdaddy has the cure.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Rich11111 said:


> Had to replace mine twice on B2 Beavertail when I had it. It was an Evinrude ETEC though. It was an easy to find part and not very pricey. A lot of places stocked them. This suggested to me that it was/is a common problem. It was easier the second time around. Hopefully Smackdaddy has the cure.


I bought one from DT electric, 80$. The rusted one works perfect, so I’m gonna open it and see if I can replace the housing. I did a short stint in a sheet metal shop my friend owns…. I’m sure we can come up with something, and then keep it as a back up


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Spray with CorrosionX after every trip AFTER washing and letting it dry.
> Helpful tip for people with T/T corrosion already happening- apply TefGel to the rusty areas and it won’t wash off or rust any further as long as it’s not under the paint.


Thank you brother… heading to WM to buy a can this week. Some one told me to spray this stuff on the entire block after each outing?(this was years ago and for my jet ski that would get swamped routinely doing tow surfing) is this also something I should do? What’s it’s affects on rubber/wiring?


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mixologist45 said:


> Some one told me to spray this stuff on the entire block after each outing?(this was years ago and for my jet ski that would get swamped routinely doing tow surfing) is this also something I should do? What’s it’s affects on rubber/wiring?


What I have done is spray the engine when new once with LPS3. That kept everything under the cowling like new. I suspect corrosion x will give the same results. I never did it more than once. It never looked like it needed more. Wiring always looked great.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Rich11111 said:


> What I have done is spray the engine when new once with LPS3. That kept everything under the cowling like new. I suspect corrosion x will give the same results. I never did it more than once. It never looked like it needed more. Wiring always looked great.


Mahalo @Rich11111 - can’t thank this forum enough


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

And I thought that they all come that way new from the factory.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Mako 181 said:


> And I thought that they all come that way new from the factory.


key word is kept. My fault. I should not have typed it so fast so it could be read easier


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

My old 90 Yamaha 2 stroke looked like that in 2003 when we bought it. I think that I replaced it finally in 2018.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Spray with CorrosionX after every trip AFTER washing and letting it dry.
> Helpful tip for people with T/T corrosion already happening- apply TefGel to the rusty areas and it won’t wash off or rust any further as long as it’s not under the paint.


How does CorrosionX differ from Corrosion Block? Or do you like them both for different uses?


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Jason M said:


> My old 90 Yamaha 2 stroke looked like that in 2003 when we bought it. I think that I replaced it finally in 2018.


It works perfectly… I’m gonna try and restore the case at the metal shop. I’ll update when finished


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> My old 90 Yamaha 2 stroke looked like that in 2003 when we bought it. I think that I replaced it finally in 2018.





coconutgroves said:


> How does CorrosionX differ from Corrosion Block? Or do you like them both for different uses?


I have never used Corrosion Block. I just use what I have access to. Under the cowling I like the dry film sprays.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

My neighbors looked like one above on a 90 2 stroke,we actually chipped 1/4 rust of the unit,i told him nothing was gonna seal that rusty thing, BUT a coating of lithium grease would preserve it awhile ,we coated it with a thin film ,he got another years use out of it 👍lithium grease is only thing that salt water cant breach! I coat all leaf springs,torsion arms, trailer hardware with it ,water runs off like water on a Ducks back....if you want to see why it works so good put a spoon size portion in the middle of a 1x1 foot piece of cardboard let it set, check it in a few days 👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Silent Drifter said:


> My neighbors looked like one above on a 90 2 stroke,we actually chipped 1/4 rust of the unit,i told him nothing was gonna seal that rusty thing, BUT a coating of lithium grease would preserve it awhile ,we coated it with a thin film ,he got another years use out of it 👍lithium grease is only thing that salt water cant breach! I coat all leaf springs,torsion arms, trailer hardware with it ,water runs off like water on a Ducks back....if you want to see why it works so good put a spoon size portion in the middle of a 1x1 foot piece of cardboard let it set, check it in a few days 👍


TefGel bro!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use this. Still on my original 2006 Etec pump. Wash boat with simple green and dry after every trip Apply this a few times a year.CRC® Heavy Duty Corrosion Inhibitor, 10 Wt Oz


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Simple Green will strip every bit of wax off your boat. I would not reccomend Simple Green, unless you're prepping for new wax.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Snookdaddy said:


> Simple Green will strip every bit of wax off your boat. I would not reccomend Simple Green, unless you're prepping for new wax.


I always spray my entire boat with saltaway, let stand for 24 hours. Then a wash with some McGuires car poly wash and wax. The salt and sun are next level brutal in Hawaii…. It seems to work well except the TT unit. I’m gonna spray a rust inhibitor cocktail of everyone’s suggestions over it and report back later!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Not ment to insult but ,i cant believe half the thing some people are doing far as boat maintenance! I had a 2220 keywest for 11 years the day i sold it you could see your reflection in the side ,all i ever did was wash it with dawn ,maybe add a lil bleach for stains thats it! I did wax it after polishing it about every three or four months .....and ive never sprayed anything but WD40 on my motors and tilt trim thats after soapy wash and dry,if i had to spray something on the hull and come back 24hrs later id get rid of it !😏 but what ever floats your boat 👍😎

Keep in mind i wash my boat soon as i get home, boat, trailer ,Rods then i clean all them fish 😁


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Not ment to insult but ,i cant believe half the thing some people are doing far as boat maintenance! I had a 2220 keywest for 11 years the day i sold it you could see your reflection in the side ,all i ever did was wash it with dawn ,maybe add a lil bleach for stains thats it! I did wax it after polishing it about every three or four months .....and ive never sprayed anything but WD40 on my motors and tilt trim thats after soapy wash and dry,if i had to spray something on the hull and come back 24hrs later id get rid of it !😏 but what ever floats your boat 👍😎
> 
> Keep in mind i wash my boat soon as i get home, boat, trailer ,Rods then i clean all them fish 😁


I saltaway at the ramp, motor flush, trailer, rear of the 4Runner and entire boat… Hawaiian salt is world famous for its flavor, but Hawaii famous for destroying even triple hot dipped trailers! I used to not give a shit, till I had my third kid, and my bank account was bleeding hard and fast. Private school tuition is now making me consider being “one of those guys” who sprays down the empty trailer after launch (I used to shake my head at them, till my trailer started to literally fall apart from the axel back) now I’m just trying to stretch a dollar as far as possible 😂


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

get new one on Amazon before you get in a pickle


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Mixologist45 said:


> I saltaway at the ramp, motor flush, trailer, rear of the 4Runner and entire boat… Hawaiian salt is world famous for its flavor, but Hawaii famous for destroying even triple hot dipped trailers! I used to not give a shit, till I had my third kid, and my bank account was bleeding hard and fast. Private school tuition is now making me consider being “one of those guys” who sprays down the empty trailer after launch (I used to shake my head at them, till my trailer started to literally fall apart from the axel back) now I’m just trying to stretch a dollar as far as possible 😂


Right there with you. I rinse my trailer after every launch but leave it at the ramp unrinsed. I replaced two sets of brakes and two axles. I now spray SaltOff after every trip but at the first sign of corrosion I'll start spraying it after I launch. I'm a huge CorrosionX fan. That stuff is magic. I put it on anything that's rusty or any electrical system parts. I always have a can in my truck and stopped to help jump a guy the other day. Sprayed his wires and posts with it and he cranked right up without cables or boost.


----------

